# Wooden Gear Clocks



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

I've been looking for something different, challenging and have allways liked mechanical things. Clayton boyer seems to have the best wooden gear clock plans, has anyone built one of his? Is there something better? Maybe a book on how to design your own. Any advice would be grately apreciated.
Paul


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've been wanting to make a wooden gear clock for quite some time. I have a couple of patterns for them and I even have the buckshot for the weight. (not an easy task in Canada when you don't have an FAC) My biggest problem is that I can't seem to get the stock to make it. The gears that I have seen all call for high grade plywood and the only plywood that I can find is the garbage from the big box stores. I'm assuming that plywood would be needed for the gears because it is not as prone to warping as solid wood is. Either way, if I can ever find a source for this plywood, I'm going to make one as well. Until then, I can't offer any advice or suggestions. Both of the plans that I have are also from Clayton Boyer.


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Kenbo
I've seen on a few sites people laminating solid wood for their gears, basicly making their own plywood with thicker pieces. If I make one of these clocks this is the way I would try just because it would look better. What did you think of the clayton Boyer plans and instructions?
Paul


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

I have been working off and on (mostly off) on Clayton's No. 6. I did laminate some cherry veneer to make the escape wheel since it is rather delicate. Some of the other pieces were made from regular white oak 1/2" thick. You can find baltic birch plywood on line. A couple of 12" X 24" pieces would probably take care of most projects. The clock is going to be sensitive to humidity changes, the instructions state that the clock my not work during periods of high humidity. Keeping it in air conditioned surrounding will help.

It is a fun project to work on. Don't be intimidated by the idea of cutting gears.....not that difficult. Band saw, scroll saw, drill press, spindle sander, a 5 gallon bucket of ambition, and some patience takes care of most of your needs. Good luck.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Paul L said:


> What did you think of the clayton Boyer plans and instructions?
> Paul


 

From what I've seen Paul, I like his plans. I've worked on projects whose plans were majorly substandard. Most recently is the motorcycle build that I am working on. I've considered laminating my own pieces, but my choice of stock here in the great white north is very limited. Cherry? Walnut? Forget it. If you want oak, maple, pine or poplar, you're in business. I'm still trying to find a mill somewhere within driving distance to this big city so that I can get some stock. I'm hoping to find some half decent wood soon.
Ken


----------



## UrbanShaman (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been looking into these wooden clocks and I stumbled upon David C. Roy's wood work. That stuff is beautiful. Also a good resource for clock making is a book called: Wooden Clocks: 31 Favorite Projects & Patterns


----------



## Roger Newby (May 26, 2009)

Just remembered this site.

http://woodgears.ca/gear_cutting/template.html

If you want to make your own from scratch or need gears for other applications and you have the where with all to figure everything. I prefer to lets somebody else do the headache part and I'll pay for the plans.


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

*Wooden gear clocks*

Greetiing's all.
Clayton Boyer produces some very fine plans, i purchased his Swoppy and do not have one complaint with them.

The clockworks need to be made from plywood. Preferably hardwood, The frame can be solid wood but remember, that wood moves, even after is is sealed and finished. 
Cyclodial gears or the ones with pointy teeth are very fussy about proper spacing while Involute gears (they have flat tops) are much more tolerant. this means that humidity changes can cause a clock to stop if you use the pointy type, Plywood in the frames will cure this.
I don't care for the Baltic Birch or the Model airplane plywood because they are a little to bland for me. They are both excellent for building though. I make my own hardwood plywood out of resawn stock. I have a fair amount of Walnut, Maple and Cherry left over from when I closed my cabinet shop.
I have a small CNC setup that lets me cut the parts to the correct size and shape. If any of you need parts cut, I will be glad to make them for you. I am in the process of producing DIY kits for a couuple of clock designs.
I know a couple of tricks in making plywood that make it easy, drop me a line if you are interested.
Regards
Joe


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Very interested in your methods of making plywood. Share them, for sure.


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Roger
That gear cutting template is great, I think it will definitly get used on a future project
Thanks Alot 
Paul


----------



## Paul L (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Joe
I agree with you 100% on the look of plywood. I was thinking of making my own also. how many layers would you glue up for 1/2 inch? Thanks for the offer to make them for me, but the challenge is what makes it fun. 
Paul


----------



## jredburn (Feb 20, 2011)

Greetings all,
For those that are looking for plans, Clayton Boyer is the standard everybody strives for. I have a set and they are everything one could ask for.
Plywood, 1/2" thick, homemade, I would resaw a hardwood of my choice to 2.5mm, sand the pieces to 2mm and laminate. Since 1/2" is 12.7mm I would use 6 layers. Maybe 7 if it was going to be close to the first wheel or on the ratchet.
You will have problems with lamination's if you use white or yellow glue and the Poly stuff that uses humidity and foams is a disaster. I use contact cement and spray it on both surfaces, let it dry 5 minutes and press together, put on the next layer the same way. Or you can glue up three sets of 2 pieces and then glue those together. Put a brick on them and wait 15 minutes. It is not as strong as a Titebond joint but it is strong enough to go through a CNC machine. a router or a TS.
This works extremely well on using veneer for the lamination's. Even paper backed veneer will work well.
I just looked at a web site that had wooden clock pictures and they were all the same wood. Very bland and the hands were very hard to see. If you use plywood for the wheels, use contrasting veneers to add some color to the project.
Regards
Joe


----------

